# Contractors



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Folks here is exactly why I hate the way business is done here.
Customers get sc**wed and the contractors do nothing. The contractors complained so much that the way business is done today IT [email protected]
I paid 50% before anything happened
Then when the products arrive another 40%
So before work even starts 90% paid.
2 weeks into the project a leak in the roof was found but no damage.
Now that 22 hit us last night my kitchen is destroyed. 
Well they won't get their last 10% but that won't even take care on the cabinets that are ruined. These cabinet were made in Singapore and imported. 

Check these out




 :rant:





 :shocked:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
First - negotiate the best possible price for the job
Then - we offer 50% with order (this pays for the goods and allows them to order them from suppliers).
We then offer them 60% on satisfactory completion (time and quality).
This gives them a 10% incentive to do the work right and on time.
This also helps to weed out the bad companies - as companies that are confident that they will do a good job welcome the opportunity to earn a little bonus - the bad companies were never gonna do a good job, on time so decline the offer.
Has worked for us recently - try it next time!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

2 problems with that first and foremost most the contractors are legitimate businesses. I don't deal with the mom and pop shops at all. Second all companies request 50 % down before anything happens. So its very easy to pay them and poof its gone. The roof I am putting on has a 30 year guaranty. Its made in Belgium. 
The point being that NO MATTER what the way business is done here the customer is the one who gets stuck with short end of the stick. Weather or not you give them intensive is immaterial


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> Folks here is exactly why I hate the way business is done here.
> Customers get sc**wed and the contractors do nothing. The contractors complained so much that the way business is done today IT [email protected]
> I paid 50% before anything happened
> Then when the products arrive another 40%
> ...


I'm impressed that you had a floor drain to squeggee the water into. Did you build this place and that was intended?



Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'm impressed that you had a floor drain to squeggee the water into. Did you build this place and that was intended?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


Yea every aspect of my house approved by us before the first hallow block arrived. Placement of the electrical outlets and LAN cable/phone outlets, door widths and shower doors no humps but slanted to drain properly . I had to do that as specifics for my disabilities. Every room that has water coming in has a way to drain it. We ere in the ME and had some ideas so we gave them to the contractor. The sad part our house is less than 5 years old and had to replace the roof. The warranty was void as the contractor passed away and the company went boot up.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I had a similar situation but was pleasantly surprised that the company DID stand behind the problem and lost nearly 20,000php in the process!

I recently had a seemingly reputable company do all of the steel security grills on every window and door in my Manila Condo. Several other companies were also doing security grills but I found out why the price was so low...the steel bars from these "other" companies were hollow! AND they were only screwed into the structures wall. The result - a good strong person could easily bend the hollow security bars or simply remove the screws from the wall and drop the entire steel security grills to the ground for easy access to the home!

There was no question about it...these inferior security grills were certainly NOT secure! So why would anyone purchase them?

I tried to avoid these shortcomings by contacting a different company with a strong reputation for quality work. They promised me 17mm solid square steel bars for the construction, (which they did do), and they guaranteed the quality of their work with a ten year rust guarantee on the primer and paint work on my grills. The result...an awesome designed and fabricated product!

I had to sign a contract and pay 50% down. After all the grills were fabricated and delivered, I had to pay an additional 40% with the remaining balance of 10% payable when the installation project was completed. However, before they collected the second 40% payment, I noticed some damage done to our condo from the installation crew.

Instead of screwing the steel security grills to our outside walls, I required the company to drill holes into the concrete and insert steel rods onto which the grills would be welded. The result, it would be impossible to remove the steel security grills from the structure without first demolishing the concrete walls!

The problem, the contractors who were installing the grills failed to cover the glass in the windows and doors and the sparks from the welder melted holes into some of our glass window panes. The result...nearly 20,000php in replaced windows!

The company complained about the high price but I assured them that I did not come up with the price. The original builder, (DMCI), requires that all exterior windows on the condo units MUST match the other units, so DMCI set the price of the replacement windows.

I was surprised that the company I hired agreed to complete my project and deduct the total amount of damages to my condo from the price of the grills and I only had to pay the balance owed. I was literally in shock because I was NOT expecting this. I thought for sure I would be screwed out of the losses caused by their installation crew.

After hearing all the bad things about the quality of work here in the Philippines and the work ethics of the contractors, I really did NOT expect to have a company actually stand behind their work as this company did. I got the quality I wanted and the company made good on the damage created by their installation personnel.


----------

